# First UTI



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Had to make our first trip to the Vet for health reasons. Urinary track infection. Antibiotics for 14 days.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Luckily, she will feel better almost instantly from the antibiotics. Are you supposed to give her food with the medicine? 

I hope your furbaby feels better soon.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

She gets 1/2 a pill, twice a day. The vet recommended putting it in a piece of cheese, which Ginger loves getting. Not a problem at all getting her to take the first 2 doses.

I knew it was a UIT last night when she just couldn't stop trying to pee. I could tell she was uncomfortable. Glad I trusted my instincts.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My Nessie got one when she was little. It was scary because she had blood in her urine. It was a horrid mess. Of course, it happened on a Sunday so we had to rush to the emergency pet ER. Two doses and she was fine. Antibiotics are magical.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm dealing with my first UTI with my little girl. Peeing every 10 minutes. Took her to the vet - they put her on an oral antibiotic. The UTI is very annoying - just started meds yesterday. Please tell me it gets better?

It certainly interrupted her potty training inside.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, the UTI will get better with antibiotic. My little girl had her UTI after spaying. I saw the same symptoms as mentioned by others, long pee time and often. Maggie also had a little bit of blood in her pee. She was put on liquid amoxicillin and we could see she was better 24 hrs later. She continued medicine for 2 weeks. I was so glad to get Maggie back to her high spirited self. 

Rest and meds. Your little one will be better soon.
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Celesthav said:


> Yes, the UTI will get better with antibiotic. My little girl had her UTI after spaying. I saw the same symptoms as mentioned by others, long pee time and often. Maggie also had a little bit of blood in her pee. She was put on liquid amoxicillin and we could see she was better 24 hrs later. She continued medicine for 2 weeks. I was so glad to get Maggie back to her high spirited self.
> 
> Rest and meds. Your little one will be better soon.
> Jeanne & Maggie


Thanks. I hope also - just when potty training was getting good.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Ginger was better in a couple days. Getting the antibiotic was the key.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Marbel said:


> I'm dealing with my first UTI with my little girl. Peeing every 10 minutes. Took her to the vet - they put her on an oral antibiotic. The UTI is very annoying - just started meds yesterday. Please tell me it gets better?
> 
> It certainly interrupted her potty training inside.


I wanted to add, if the UTI doesn't get better after a couple days, call your Vet and report what's happening. If you can't talk to Vet, ask for a call back.

Hope your little one is better soon. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Celesthav said:


> I wanted to add, if the UTI doesn't get better after a couple days, call your Vet and report what's happening. If you can't talk to Vet, ask for a call back.
> 
> Hope your little one is better soon.
> Jeanne & Maggie


Thanks, I will. I will see how she is doing today with it. The second dosage is this evening - that will make it a full 48 hrs since she started on Saturday. The vet called yesterday checking on her. But there wasn't a significant improvement and say give it a couple of days. I have the liquid amoxicillin. She doesn't seem to be in pain to my knowledge, it's just the frequency of urination and then when she does go she's squatting for several seconds and then once she done, she goes to another area and squat again for several seconds. Also going the house, front in of me. Luckily she doesn't do it in her crate. Everything else is fine, eating good, drinking water, pooing fine.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Great Vet calling to check in. With a holiday week coming up, just let Vet know if there isn't a change before the 4th. For now, it seems normal. Maggie wouldn't play. She just rested but she also had been spayed. 
Just have to let the medicine do it's work. 

Best wishes, I feel your pain. 

Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Celesthav said:


> Great Vet calling to check in. With a holiday week coming up, just let Vet know if there isn't a change before the 4th. For now, it seems normal. Maggie wouldn't play. She just rested but she also had been spayed.
> Just have to let the medicine do it's work.
> 
> Best wishes, I feel your pain.
> ...


Thank you and will do re: 4th holiday week. I figured it would take some time for meds to fully get her system and do it's thing.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I was concerned that Maddie might have had a UTI. I now add cranberry powder to their food. Its naturVet cranberry relief. The next time I buy it I'll get the pill form because I free feed and it would work out better.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Suzi said:


> I was concerned that Maddie might have had a UTI. I now add cranberry powder to their food. Its naturVet cranberry relief. The next time I buy it I'll get the pill form because I free feed and it would work out better.


Does it work well? Did you Vet recommend it? Where do you purchase the chews from?


----------

